

Ask HN: Learn coding by doing? - beachhouse

	I am very interested in programs with a focus on learn by doing rather than lecture based instruction. Hacker School and App Academy are the only institutions I have been able to find thus far with such a structure.
What other programs should I look into?
======
chrisrodz
You should definitely check out codeacademy.com

You literally read en explanation as you code in an interactive window right
on the same page. Right now they offer HTML, CSS, JavaScript, Python and Ruby
if I'm not mistaken.

